# Are there belt rankings in Muay Thai ?



## TKDJUDO (Nov 30, 2007)

I am curious to know if Muay Thai uses belts to rank their skill level. I know that a lot of arts use Belts, but I'm not too sure if Muay Thai does. Can anyone tell me how Muay Thaiers are ranked, if not by belts

Thanks


----------



## Harley_Ninja237 (Nov 30, 2007)

TKDJUDO said:


> I am curious to know if Muay Thai uses belts to rank their skill level. I know that a lot of arts use Belts, but I'm not too sure if Muay Thai does. Can anyone tell me how Muay Thaiers are ranked, if not by belts
> 
> Thanks


 
I dont think so.
Though I do know that those arm band things above their elbows are not only blessings but also used to show rank.


----------



## Jai (Nov 30, 2007)

Harley_Ninja237 said:


> I dont think so.
> Though I do know that those arm band things above their elbows are not only blessings but also used to show rank.


 
As far as I know the arm bands are the closest thing MT has to an "offical" ranking system. There is no belt system.

MT is a system where tradition and religious styled pratices are held above any kind of formal rank(personal opnion here). Examples are; Kuen Khru, Wai Khru, Kuen Suu Weitee, Wai Khru Ram Muay, and Pitee Tod Mongkon.


----------

